# January Competition Project Discussion



## Pvt_Ryan (1 Jan 2011)

I can't compete. I can only do between centres at the moment, as I have no chucks or wood screw thingy.


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":1b5iue87 said:


> I can't compete. I can only do between centres at the moment, as I have no chucks or wood screw thingy.





.

Will this be the same for 12 months ?

I can remove you from the challenge if you like , but isn't it better to stay in for when you have a face plate or a chuck ?

Did your Axminster AWVSL1000 lathe not come with a face plate or chuck ?

Let me know what you want me to do , be a shame if you drop out before its started 

Allen


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (1 Jan 2011)

I think you might have misunderstood, I just meant this challenge.

It has a face plate but no chuck, but as I have no idea how to use it and have no wood of any sort of thickness for bowl turning. 

I expect to make a chuck in the next few months. I have to return my tap to get a UNC one but once I do I can make my own jigs for the lathe.


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":1eoqbjo4 said:


> I think you might have misunderstood, I just meant this challenge.
> 
> It has a face plate but no chuck, but as I have no idea how to use it and have no wood of any sort of thickness for bowl turning.
> 
> I expect to make a chuck in the next few months. I have to return my tap to get a UNC one but once I do I can make my own jigs for the lathe.



OK , good so you are staying in :mrgreen:


----------



## frugal (1 Jan 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":2ujomqxz said:


> I think you might have misunderstood, I just meant this challenge.
> 
> It has a face plate but no chuck, but as I have no idea how to use it and have no wood of any sort of thickness for bowl turning.



there are a number of articles out there for turning bowls without a chuck: 
http://bobhamswwing.com/Articles/No%20C ... 20Bowl.htm


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (1 Jan 2011)

Thanks frugal. I'll take a look at that and if I get some wood see what I can do.


----------



## Chrisp (1 Jan 2011)

I can send you a piece to help you out,
Chris.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (1 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the offer Chris (yet again I am amazed by the generosity of you lot) but I would guess that a blank big enough for a bowl would cost you as much to send as it would be for me to buy one and I wouldn't want you to be out of pocket. There is bound to be somewhere near Cambridge that sells blanks, failing that I'll take a saw, a back pack and head for a forest, bound to be some free wood lying about.. 

Have to say that is what I miss the most about not living in Northern Ireland any more.. We had woodland everywhere, no more than a 15min drive.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Jan 2011)

Bowls can be any size from a couple of inches to a couple of feet. Making a good quality small bowl can be as skillful as making a big one. You don't have to have a big blank. You can also make them end grain if the wood is dry and make a natural edge one. Loads of different options. Also remember that Pole lathe turners make bowls and don't use chucks so it is possible. I've watched one turn a bowl between centres on a pole lathe. that's a big part of the fun of turning, so many ways of doing things. 

Pete


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (1 Jan 2011)

well if if doesn't have to big I have 2x2 packing slats (hardwood, iroko i think) might do for a small bowl (or egg holder)

Pete, if you have any links to "how tos" I would be interested. 

I am still very very new to this so I doubt that I would be skilled enough to do as the pole turners do just yet.


----------



## Chrisp (1 Jan 2011)

Pm me your details, I have allsorts here.
Chris.


----------



## cambournepete (1 Jan 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":2c1go0kg said:


> There is bound to be somewhere near Cambridge that sells blanks


Cambridge Blanks
MAC Timbers
Peter Child

I've not been to Cambridge Blanks yet, but I keep meaning to.

Alternatively, if you want a log or two of unknown wood you're welcome to pop round for a couple.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Jan 2011)

This is probably the simplest way. Hope it is of use

Making a bowl using a face plate

Pete


----------



## Dodge (1 Jan 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":3m966v86 said:


> I can't compete. I can only do between centres at the moment, as I have no chucks or wood screw thingy.



PM Sent

Rog


----------



## cookie777 (1 Jan 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Just a few words to say hello to all the entrants of the competition & introduce myself as one of Allens judges. I have made a living as a carpenter & general builder for the last forty odd years & have been woodturning as a hobby since the late seventies when I spotted a myford ml8 lathe rusting away in a farmers barn, I bought it from him for a few Quid and that was it, the slippery slope.I have really enjoyed woodturning over the years and have build a small website, so if you are interested in seeing the sort of stuff I like to make there is a link at the bottom of the page.I would like to take this opportunity to wish you all a happy new year & I look forward to seeing all your entries, good luck to you all 
Regards Barry


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

Bodrighy":1i5p33t1 said:


> Bowls can be any size from a couple of inches to a couple of feet. Making a good quality small bowl can be as skillful as making a big one. You don't have to have a big blank. You can also make them end grain if the wood is dry and make a natural edge one. Loads of different options. *Also remember that Pole lathe turners make bowls and don't use chucks so it is possible*. I've watched one turn a bowl between centres on a pole lathe. that's a big part of the fun of turning, so many ways of doing things.
> 
> Pete



Really, that sounds like a challenge for me on its own. May have to youtube this. I assume you never cut into the bit thats touching the centre. Would it break the rules of the challenge if i removed this bit with a drill after?


----------



## George Foweraker (2 Jan 2011)

Hi all.

As you probably know i am Allan's other judge.
Most of you will have seen examples of my work on various forum's.
For them that haven't have a look at my website www.artistry-in-wood.co.uk

Regards George


----------



## miles_hot (2 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":1rusput2 said:


> Bodrighy":1rusput2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bowls can be any size from a couple of inches to a couple of feet. Making a good quality small bowl can be as skillful as making a big one. You don't have to have a big blank. You can also make them end grain if the wood is dry and make a natural edge one. Loads of different options. *Also remember that Pole lathe turners make bowls and don't use chucks so it is possible*. I've watched one turn a bowl between centres on a pole lathe. that's a big part of the fun of turning, so many ways of doing things.
> ...



Why remove with a drill? Wouldn't you just part it off? I seem to remember that the pole lathe video I saw had him doing something like this, then replacing the stub which had just been parted off with a long wooden centre to support the bowl whilst the other stub was parted off.

I would look for Bobham's excellent videos on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPUwl1tpAao is the first of a series handily titled "turning a bowl without a chuck" 

HTH

Miles


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Jan 2011)

There are some videos here if you are interested in how it is done

Pete


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

Hi thanks,

Yes i was getting a head of myself, i watched the video's after i posted and saw the rather annoyingly voiced guy explain how you part it off.

Tried my hand at it today, glued up some American white oak to make a decent depth. Cut the corners of at 45deg and mounted between centers. Taking ages to round and kept kicking, so i removed the blank and bandsawn it into a rough circle. Again taking ages to get round, kicked a few more times so i tried the bowl gouge to try rough out the shape but after 30mins i wasn't getting anywhere. Thought ill scrap this attempt and try some Iroko i have laying around. Everything i have turned in Iroko seems to be quick and a nice finish.

Am i doing something wrong or is AW Oak not great for turning?


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2011)

Nothing wrong or particularly difficult about Oak, sounds more like wrong tool presentation or blunt cutting edge, or a combination of both.

Sounds as though you are presenting the cutting edge in a straight shear mode and taking a chopping action across the end grain which is ramming the tool against the rest.

You would not expect to cut through an oak or any other wood stave straight across the grain with a pen knife, but you would achieve it by slicing through along the grain.

You need to present your gouge so that you are slicing the wood not chopping it.

Just think how you carve a piece of meat by sliding the knife not chopping, you need to achieve the same motion, but in this case the rotating wood (meat) is the predominant mover not the knife.

EDIT: I re-read and saw your comment about changing to a bowl gouge.

A Bowl Gouge is the Only tool you should be rounding a conventional orientation bowl blank with because of the end grain presentation. For personal safety reasons DO NOT be tempted to use a spindle gouge or the like.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Jan 2011)

You do have a way with words Chas :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

I did wonder if my tools are blunt, not had much use from new and turned some hardwood a few days ago with fast results so disregarded this as the answer, still it don't mean there not blunt.

I was pandering whether it was the way i was presenting the tool. My tool rest don't adjust very high. It will not go much higher then the centre point. Could this be the issue, do i need a rest that will go higher when turning 4" blanks?. I always angle the tool to follow the same angle as the rest.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

CHJ":u1ekq1q2 said:


> EDIT: I re-read and saw your comment about changing to a bowl gouge.
> 
> A Bowl Gouge is the Only tool you should be rounding a conventional orientation bowl blank with because of the end grain presentation. For personal safety reasons DO NOT be tempted to use a spindle gouge or the like.



Right so its wrong tool selection as well :lol:


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2011)

Bodrighy":1ov09uip said:


> You do have a way with words Chas :lol:
> 
> Pete


I find caressing achieves far more satisfying results than brute force every time, :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Jan 2011)

CHJ":1krpycbm said:


> Bodrighy":1krpycbm said:
> 
> 
> > You do have a way with words Chas :lol:
> ...



You old dog you :mrgreen: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":252f36ju said:


> I did wonder if my tools are blunt, not had much use from new .......



With any wood, and especially hard woods you should be be prepared to sharpen the tool every few minutes if necessary let alone days.

Particularly when taking the last few finishing cuts, you may even have to sharpen every pass in difficult wood situations.

As tool presentation improves, and everybody has their own preferred angles and cutting height combination, it's a case of practicing until it comes good for you; you will find you can prolong the times between sharpenings by slightly altering the contact point on the curve of the tools.
If you think the tool may need sharpening then you have more than likely already passed the point when you should have done so.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Jan 2011)

CHJ":3s6hjuyi said:


> Hudson Carpentry":3s6hjuyi said:
> 
> 
> > I did wonder if my tools are blunt, not had much use from new .......
> ...



I had another go after sharpening my bowl gouge, no luck. I do feel im not going to have any luck with what for my lathe, is a big piece, until i get a higher tool rest. Your point about chipping and ramming seems true to what is happening, the angle of the tool at its current rest height wouldn't allow the tool to slice. If i alter my angle the blank is just touching a smooth part of the gouge and not cutting at all. As you say i could only use the bowl gouge for end grain turning, it only cuts if the tool is parallel to the floor, at which is chipping and causing that ramming you described. I fear lowering the rest would mean im cutting from under the turning, which common sense tells me is unsafe and cutting wouldn't be effective?


----------



## Blister (2 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2dj2kmop said:


> CHJ":2dj2kmop said:
> 
> 
> > Hudson Carpentry":2dj2kmop said:
> ...



Photos of your set up and cutting angles will help a lot :wink:


----------



## miles_hot (2 Jan 2011)

Others will no doubt correct.me.if wrong but I thought that the bowl gauge should be pointing roughly at the centre line or above it (for instance I sometimes.use it well above the centre for a very fine sheer cut). One thing to get your head around is that tje level can rub with the handle in any number of orientations, anything from the handle right down to almost horizontal. I think you're still in the coughing stage where you have a very interrupted cut and it van be very hard to feel any rubbing, or otherwise, of the bevel so the thing is to look at the tool and the way that it is being presented. This can even be done with the lathe off - position the tool on tje wood and rotate tje wood a little by hand; you should be able to see a small shaving coming off - play with tje angles and see what is working and easy and then remember that when you switch on the lathe. Is there anyone near you or are you travelling anywhere soon so someone can give you a quick lesson - if you're near me.soon I'd be happy to attempt to help but there's far netters than me out there!


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Jan 2011)

I rarely if ever us a tool above the centre. The rest should be at a height that allows the tool to be presented at or below the centre of the wood so that the wood is coming down onto the cutting edge. What is more important is that the edge of the tool should always be fed into the wood, Bevel first then the edge so that you are getting a good slicing action. With practice this becomes an automatic action so hardly noticeable. I have never seen or heard of anyone working with the tool above centre and to me that sounds like a recipe for disaster. The tool should be held against your body and moved by moving your body, not your arms and this isn't really possible if it is above centre as you are having to hold the handle up in the air. This is one of the reasons why cheap tools, often with short handles aren't much use. Try and watch some videos on You Tube of some of the pros working if this doesn't make sense and you will see that they all have they handle down low and angled up at or just below the centre of the wood.

Pete


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (3 Jan 2011)

Bodrighy,

The first link in this post shows what I think is above centre turning with a skew, though I may be mistaken. 

I am not trying to contradict you as I am as green as they come to woodturning, I mention this only because I happened to watch it just before I read your post and thought you may have some interest. 

PS. If you happen to be the H&S officer in work don't watch it for fear you may have a coronary. 

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (3 Jan 2011)

Thank you miles, you are a distance from me though. Im in Nottingham, Hucknall


----------



## cambournepete (3 Jan 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":ag7nniuc said:


> The first link in this post shows what I think is above centre turning with a skew, though I may be mistaken.


I'm sure t'other Pete will respond later, but my 2 cents...
The skew is about the only standard turning tool you use with the rest above centre,and then not every time.
The man in that video is very skilled in using the skew chisel - that takes a great deal of practice and is not for the faint hearted


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (3 Jan 2011)

I must confess, I have only been playing about on the lathe with small turnings, the skew is my favourite tool (not sure why it just feels "right"), though it is so easy to get a dig in with it if your concentration lapses. 

Think I've watched that video a dozen times now, can't keep my eyes off that shaving action..


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (3 Jan 2011)

Ah, this is where i have had conflicting. or mis understood advice. I did when i first got a lathe watch youtube videos of people explaining how to set the lathe up and use the different tools i brought. (not cheap ones. All Crown).

The way i understood them was to set up the tool rest so the angle of the rests point of contact meets the same angle on the turning blank. If you understand that. They also said to have the tool sitting on the rest in the same angle as the rests point of contact. This is how i have been doing things and mainly getting a nice slicing action.

Now anyone can make a video so ill more then happy to forget everything i have seen on youtube and just do what ever you guys tell me!


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Jan 2011)

The skew can be used on top of the wood as in the video with care but it is a planing action and very different to the usual way of using tools on a lathe, hence the problem a lot of people have with it. If you think about it, with the tool presented above centre the edge is being approached closer to the horizontal so you are more likely to dig in. if it is below centre then you are pushing up into the wood so have more control. It is much better felt than telt. Try running your lathe at a slower speed, about the 500 mark and doing both, see which you have most control with. Try on spindle work first. Personally I reckon every new turner should start with spindle work first not face work as you get a much better grasp of what the tools can do and your skill level grows much quicker but so many jump straight to bowls etc. 

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Jan 2011)

You tube is fine for ideas and inspiration but as far as technique is concerned and safety I'd take it with a pinch of salt. There's a video on there somewhere of a guy turning a 10' log, about 3' diameter and using a chainsaw to rough it down. I am not sure if he has it above or below centre but wherever it is the man is a bloody liability as people will watch and think is cool. Get decent videos by accredited RPT members for technique tips, or get some lessons or join a club, don't follow you tube for technique. With practice you will find that you can do all sorts of things with your tools but sometimes you need to stop and ask yourself if it is safe. I rough small spindles from the square for crochet hooks with a 1" skew, I wouldn't show a new turner that one, I make my goblets using only a 3/8th spindle gouge turning the inside down to 6" deep and 3mm thick, again I would probably get a new turner using a bowl gouge or ring tool as it is safer. With practice you can hear and feel when something is safe. Whatever you do don't take risks as wood moving even at 500 rpm can hurt when it hits you DAMHIK

pete


----------



## Blister (3 Jan 2011)

I found this video on you tube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL9DkfuC ... re=related

It shows the tool rest height and chisel height , at times the cutting edge is above center , but ends up dead on center where the nipple is 

also it show a hollowing out technique , 

There are times when the chisel handle is held low and against the body , but as seen in the video times when it is not 

Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## miles_hot (3 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":5qckqcrs said:


> Thank you miles, you are a distance from me though. Im in Nottingham, Hucknall



I would suggest that you get in touch with Richard (member4274.html) who is pretty close to you and a damn good teacher - if you have a search on here you'll find the reports from people who have had some time with him. You may also find if you put a note out with a specific title that other local turners may make a similar offer to mine - I've certainly found this forum to be unstinting in help!

I have always found this stuff is so much easier to see (hence You Tube being an interesting resource - the only issue is knowing if the other person knows their buttocks from their elbow - expert village is especially rubbish) and even better is someone showing you!

Have fun

Miles


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (3 Jan 2011)

Just a quick thanks again to Roger for today. Lots of very good advice and some good pieces of wood too.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (4 Jan 2011)

Thank you Miles, i may just do that once i figure my schedule for this month.

Well after taking your advice on here and lowered the rest it started working great. Slicing rather then ramming. It started to go really well until ............






I caught the edge. I was gutted, not far off from finished. As the rules say no piercing i glued up another blank but had to go out for the rest of the day. Before i popped out i cut off just below the damage to continue turning a shallow bowl.

I was finding it hard, it was getting difficult to get the gouge into the bowl without the tail being in the way.


----------



## miles_hot (4 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":30uqovwm said:


> I was finding it hard, it was getting difficult to get the gouge into the bowl without the tail being in the way.



Gosh that's annoying when it happens - had it many times  just wait until you have actually finished it and then (once you have a chuck and some cole jaws) you're reversing it to sort out the bottom and have a catch because you lost concentration and feel bits of it pinging off your face visor! :evil: . The important thing is to work out what you did wrong and try to remember not to do it again (which can be hard as you try to remember the 20 other things you've also done wrong!).

If you're finding it hard to get in there because of the tail stock maybe you can produce a more open bowl? It will naturally be more shallow but if you've got limitations due to the tail stock work around them rather than fighting it. You could also consider a scraper which is a little less sensitive to angles. I know than some people have the interesting view that real turners don't scrape but I think that's tosh and you use the tool for the wood and your situation!.

Keep at it - you'll get such a buzz when you produce something after all the set backs. 

Miles


----------



## cambournepete (4 Jan 2011)

miles_hot":2xh2117x said:


> I know than some people have the interesting view that real turners don't scrape


Try tellng that to Tracy Owen for one... 

It is, as you say, tosh


----------



## Blister (4 Jan 2011)

cambournepete":1ksvncf6 said:


> miles_hot":1ksvncf6 said:
> 
> 
> > I know than some people have the interesting view that real turners don't scrape
> ...




And the one and only Richard Raffan :mrgreen:


----------



## János (4 Jan 2011)

Hello,

A few turning tools used above the centre line of the workpiece:

-Chatter tools
-Beading and parting tool
-Skew chisel
-Straight chisel
-Single bevel straight chisel (bedan)
-All scrapers in faceplate work or end-grain hollowing

Dear Ryan, you can do make bowls without a factory made commercial scroll-chuck. Turners were/are of the self-reliant kind, and made most of their own equipment. You have a faceplate, so you can make a cup chuck like the one in this tread lathe-tools-selfmade-t46864.html in no time. This type of chuck is adequate to hold a small bowl safely.

By,

János


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (4 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the link and tip János, I have a tap to make threads for my lathe so I can make up some home made screw chucks etc, problem was I got a BSW instead of a UNC so I need to return it and get it swapped.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 Jan 2011)

Balls  After being really proud of my now completed bowl turned on the centres, i think i can't enter it into the comp. To finish the bowls design i used a bead gouge to create one bead around a part of my bowl. I decided that bead would look better black or burnt so wondered to the thread with rules to see if it can be entered with on finish applied (so after i enter it into the comp i can paint or burn the bead and finish). I then saw ....... No texturing or carving #-o Now am i assuming correctly that a bead would be classed as texture and carving?


----------



## SVB (5 Jan 2011)

I would of thought, as the bead is turned rather than an off-lathe or non-turning produced enhancement, it should be perfectly fine - don't count it out yet!

Simon


----------



## Blister (5 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":6g9hfcq8 said:


> Balls  After being really proud of my now completed bowl turned on the centres, i think i can't enter it into the comp. To finish the bowls design i used a bead gouge to create one bead around a part of my bowl. I decided that bead would look better black or burnt so wondered to the thread with rules to see if it can be entered with on finish applied (so after i enter it into the comp i can paint or burn the bead and finish). I then saw ....... No texturing or carving #-o Now am i assuming correctly that a bead would be classed as texture and carving?




Beads are fine , NO PANIC :mrgreen:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 Jan 2011)

Cool, thank you, ill get pics done and upload


----------



## Blister (5 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2g06iv6z said:


> Cool, thank you, ill get pics done and upload




Please read the rules 

2011-competition-january-project-now-open-t47246.html

not till after 24th Jan please


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 Jan 2011)

Does that also mean in this thread for the critiques too?

Edit: It does, must read more before i get excited and just get on with things. #-o


----------



## duncanh (7 Jan 2011)

The Competition thread says 'Standard bowl. No texturing / piercing / coloring / carving / burning '.
Does this mean that the bowl has to be round or can it be a bowl inside a square blank? 

Duncan


----------



## Blister (8 Jan 2011)

duncanh":uwaxzcnf said:


> The Competition thread says 'Standard bowl. No texturing / piercing / coloring / carving / burning '.
> Does this mean that the bowl has to be round or can it be a bowl inside a square blank?
> 
> Duncan



Hi duncan

A standard bowl is round , so round bowls only 

we do have later in the year a anything goes bowl so square will be fine for that month :wink:


----------



## SVB (9 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I don't intend to criticize as I respect the time and effort + initiative gone in to organising this forum comp but are we getting a bit too restrictive here? 

I (sort of) understand separating coloured / carved work into a future session but round only? Come on - let folks employ some creative input please!  Whether it is round / square / triangular or eliptical it should not really matter. It should be over all visual appeal linked to a quality item that wins the day.

Just my 2 pence worth in the interests of debate rather than treturary!

BRgds
Simon


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2011)

SVB":2r9gl1cb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't intend to criticize as I respect the time and effort + initiative gone in to organising this forum comp but are we getting a bit too restrictive here?
> 
> ...



Hi Simon

The reason for a standard round bowl is as follows , Its a standard bowl quite straight forward :mrgreen: and we have a few novice / new turners taking part , I intended to give a balance of straight forward turning and creative turning , if you look further into the years projects you will see , Bowl / Platter's anything goes , So you can get your creative input going , this way we all have a chance , novice up to semi pro

.
. 
The Standard bowl January challenge remains 

Here are the 12 monthly project list if you missed it :=


OK People

Here are the 12 projects

Please make a new item , NO previously made work to be entered

January

Standard bowl. No texturing / piercing / coloring,
Any wood type, any size
Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

February
A candlestick
Any wood type, any size, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish


March
A platter, No texturing / piercing / coloring,

April
A set of 4 eggcups, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

May
Decorated Bowl, texturing / piercing / carving / coloring all allowed

June
A Box, with push fit lid, any wood type, any size, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

July
A decorated platter, texturing / piercing / carving coloring all allowed

August
An item of jewelry, earrings, bracelet, necklace, ring

September
A Vase, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

October
A toy, use your imagination with this one, hand held, push along etc

November
A Goblet, Emphasis on design, tool control and finish

December
A Snowman or Christmas tree, as festive as you like

This is a mixture of face plate / chuck / spindle work , easy to start with ( January ) becoming more difficult as the months pass , some are plain and let the wood / craftsmanship show through , some are artistic , lets your imagination design and handwork take precedence Hope you like them :mrgreen:

I was going to only let entrants know what the projected were on a monthly basis but decided to show all 12 so people can go on holiday and make thing when they have time rather than putting time restrictions in place 


Hope this helps 

Allen


----------



## skeetoids (9 Jan 2011)

Hi Alan,

I would just like to post in support of your rules and guidelines.

I think they are spot on and your reasoning to.

If anyone has a problem then your always willing to clarify and assist.

Plus, as it's the 1st month a lot of q&a is likely. 

Well done.

Lee.


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2011)

skeetoids":2smjiz4v said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> I would just like to post in support of your rules and guidelines.
> 
> ...



Thank Lee :wink: 

Now get off the computer , go down the workshop and get you entry made :mrgreen: 

that's if you can get to it yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheTiddles (9 Jan 2011)

Just checking, though I think I know the answer, using a metal-loaded epoxy to fill voids in a spalted material would be decoration wouldn't it?

cheers

Aidan


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2011)

TheTiddles":n71qsaf6 said:


> Just checking, though I think I know the answer, using a metal-loaded epoxy to fill voids in a spalted material would be decoration wouldn't it?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Aidan




Yes it would :wink:


----------



## skeetoids (9 Jan 2011)

Blister":23itqf7e said:


> skeetoids":23itqf7e said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan,
> ...



Errm excuse Mr Blister but I think you'll find mine is ready to go, now who needs to get off the computer!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheTiddles (9 Jan 2011)

Mine too, with unfilled voids...

Aidan


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2011)

skeetoids":2lvrf4pe said:


> Blister":2lvrf4pe said:
> 
> 
> > skeetoids":2lvrf4pe said:
> ...




  me


----------



## skeetoids (9 Jan 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Daven (10 Jan 2011)

As I have no dry timber available, I thought I would have a first attempt at green turning. Do you think if I turned a bit, dried it in a warm oven, turned a bit more, dry it.... it would stay in one piece? ;-)

It is a bit of an apple tree kindly donated by Bob (9fingers) last year

Dave


----------



## miles_hot (10 Jan 2011)

A more normal method of drying would be to turn it to an even wall thickness of around 10% of the diameter to allow you to have enough wall thickness for the oval that will form when it dries. Drying can the be done in the microwave: measure weight, zap, measure, zap and so on until the weight remains the same. Then rechuck and turn your finished bowl.

Tje other option is to turn thing and let it move around 

HTH

miles


----------



## Daven (10 Jan 2011)

Cool, thank miles,

Will give it a go and see what happens ;-)

Dave


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Jan 2011)

If you do the microwave then be careful as it doesn't take much. 10 secs to start then let it cool and never go over 30 unless you want the charred look and this is a non decorated bowl so Alan would probably disqualify you.

Apple like most fruit trees can be a pig for splitting so I'd turn it roughly first leaving enough to reshape if it moves as it probably will.

pete


----------



## Daven (10 Jan 2011)

Thanks Pete - waiting for permission first from the boss 
Dave


----------



## George Foweraker (10 Jan 2011)

Hello Dave.
As has already been said Apple can be a bug-ger for splitting.
With green wood i rough down to approx 10 % of bowl thickness and leave a spigot on.I then microwave for 4 minutes on defrost and leave to cool.Then i microwave for a further 4 minutes on defrost.
Then i place in a carrier bag tied up loosely and hang up.
Every few days i turn the bag inside out allowing the damp that has come out of the piece to dry out.
When the inside of the bag no longer gets damp the piece will be almost dry.
I then put the piece on the lathe with the centre of the spigot located in the tailstock centre and the inside of the bowl in a jam chuck.
True up the spigot and reverse the piece putting the spigot in the chuck.True up the inside and outside of the bowl and leave on a shelf in the workshop for about a week before re chucking and doing a final finish.
I hope this makes sense and helps.

Regards George


----------



## Daven (10 Jan 2011)

That makes perfect sense George, thanks.

Will let you know how I get on 

Dave


----------



## DougieH (10 Jan 2011)

How do you enter the competition. I`m a complete beginner but I would like to enter, as it will push me to try different things instead of playing safe.

Doug


----------



## Wood spoiler (11 Jan 2011)

Doug

Just go on the other thread and ask the same question

2011-forum-competition-does-anyone-fancy-joining-in-t47158.html

Colin


----------



## Blister (11 Jan 2011)

DougieH":9ja2x95r said:


> How do you enter the competition. I`m a complete beginner but I would like to enter, as it will push me to try different things instead of playing safe.
> 
> Doug




.
Hi Doug

OK I have added you to the entry list , please see the January entry rule on the post 

post550759.html#p550759


No entry's to be posted on the forum until after 24 Jan please


----------



## DougieH (11 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Doug


----------



## Melinda_dd (11 Jan 2011)

As a beginner who has taught myself... probably not well!  ...I'm so excited about the challenge. I've only ever made one bowl before so it certainly will be a challenge to me!!

My aim for the year is to get 12 points. One for entering each month.Anything else and I will just burst with pride!  =D>


----------



## skeetoids (11 Jan 2011)

Hi Melinda,

What an excellent outlook.

Being a novice myself I to will be well chuffed to get 12 points.

Happy turning,

Lee.


----------



## Wood spoiler (11 Jan 2011)

I'm with you Melinda and lee.
It's a good buzz on the forum and the imposition of doing new and different things all very exciting. Thanks to blister for sorting it.
My target for the year is 15 points. I would love to get a mention in despatches once in the year. I will happily setle for the 12 points proving I make something each month. To get the 12 points will have made me a better and more complete turner regardless
Looks like there will be about 40 of us taking part. Seeing that many interpretations and original ideas will benefit us all
Good luck to everyone
Cheers
Colin


----------



## miles_hot (12 Jan 2011)

yes me to - I'm aiming for 12 points as part of the reason for entering is to "force" me to turn something at least once a month which will more than double, possibly triple, my normal annual output 

As for winning one of those lovely plaques - well I can dream but there's some damn good turners involved so I'm just looking forward to seeing a flurry of 30-40 items every month 

Thanks for organising this Blister!

Miles


----------



## clk230 (13 Jan 2011)

another complete novice here so just looking to get the 12 points and to learn plenty along the way


----------



## whacky (13 Jan 2011)

Just a heads up - I was out attempting to turn a bowl for this months comp, it was going OK and the Mrs brings me a cup of tea and checks in to see how I was doing. She stands at the door, we chat for a couple of mins and off she goes back into the house. Two mins later my new bowl gouge catches rips the spigot apart and flies through the doorway, just where Mrs Whacky was standing, and smacks into my motorbike.

Luckily the Motorbike wasn't damaged and I really need to hang a door in the frame. Oh and back to the drawing board for this months entry!


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (14 Jan 2011)

Oh my.. I just cringed.. As long as the bike is ok.. Due to my lack of space I am forced to stand between the lathe and my motorbike and have already taken a lump of wood to the gut for her.


----------



## Wood spoiler (14 Jan 2011)

Hi 

Miles posted an interesting question concerning the Photo element of the challenge on the "why I did it" thread, which I thought should be usefully brought back to this thread to expand on.

Original post:

Blister, I've been thinking about the three pictures bit...the bottom is obvious but can you give a little guidance on what you mean by side and top? I'm guessing that you don't mean in the engineering sense, i.e. a totally flat on Side view and a picture which is taken from directly above the bowl? 

Would it be possible to allow an additional fourth picture which is free - your best side type picture to allow people to either zoom in on something (I'm thinking in terms of the decorating one where people may want to show the beautifully crisp piercing they managed etc) or a lovely bit of grain or maybe for natural edges there's a shot which brings out something special etc? 

If you were to allow this it wouldn't add too much to your judges viewing load and will give people that little bit of extra flexibility... 

I personally read the instructions to be very much engineering piccies, i.e. directly from above, below and the side at 0, 90 & 180 degrees.

I think that for many pieces the best overal picture is the elevated from the side giving the interpretation of where the external and internal work together. 

Whatever the rules are I am happly to comply with - but I think a little extra guidance would be appreciated. As they say - we do all need to be singing from the same page ...


----------



## loz (14 Jan 2011)

Whats this points business ?> - didnt see that anywere


----------



## Wood spoiler (14 Jan 2011)

Blister":tf6sqmip said:


> OK people
> 
> Looks like we have a Challenge / competition :mrgreen:
> 
> ...




:lol:


----------



## loz (14 Jan 2011)

ta


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Jan 2011)

> I've been thinking about the three pictures bit...the bottom is obvious but can you give a little guidance on what you mean by side and top? I'm guessing that you don't mean in the engineering sense, i.e. a totally flat on Side view and a picture which is taken from directly above the bowl?
> 
> Would it be possible to allow an additional fourth picture which is free - your best side type picture to allow people to either zoom in on something (I'm thinking in terms of the decorating one where people may want to show the beautifully crisp piercing they managed etc) or a lovely bit of grain or maybe for natural edges there's a shot which brings out something special etc?
> 
> If you were to allow this it wouldn't add too much to your judges viewing load and will give people that little bit of extra flexibility...



I did also think the 3 was engineering views and thats just how i have taken my 3 ready. I did at the time think these views didn't show the overall beautifulness of the work and how all the shapes look together. Lucky for me (as i have now coloured my bowl) I taken a more 3d shot for the critique once where allowed to post the bowls.


----------



## Blister (14 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2u6l491u said:


> Blister":2u6l491u said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about the three pictures bit...the bottom is obvious but can you give a little guidance on what you mean by side and top? I'm guessing that you don't mean in the engineering sense, i.e. a totally flat on Side view and a picture which is taken from directly above the bowl?
> ...



Hi HC

Have a look at this link re photos for the competition :mrgreen:

photo-advice-re-2011-competition-challange-t47653.html

.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (15 Jan 2011)

Thats just how i did mine, but i colour corrected in camera raw, reduced the size in Adobe CS5 and used a red back drop. Its only an opinion but i still say at them angles it doesn't show the best overall view of the work and how all the shapes work together.


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":hre56j6i said:


> Thats just how i did mine, but i colour corrected in camera raw, reduced the size in Adobe CS5 and used a red back drop. Its only an opinion but i still say at them angles it doesn't show the best overall view of the work and how all the shapes work together.



HC

Please PM me 3 images of how you think the shots should be displayed

but please remember it a exercise in woodturning not a photography course :lol: 

The ultimate aim is for all entrants to submit 3 images from the same angles and have no technical photography advantage making their work look better as in Photo shopped . light roomed / coral draw etc 

Thanks 

Allen


----------



## miles_hot (15 Jan 2011)

Blister":z0rvp4pv said:


> Hudson Carpentry":z0rvp4pv said:
> 
> 
> > Thats just how i did mine, but i colour corrected in camera raw, reduced the size in Adobe CS5 and used a red back drop. Its only an opinion but i still say at them angles it doesn't show the best overall view of the work and how all the shapes work together.
> ...




comment moved to the picture thread!
Miles


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2011)

10 day left to entry posting day 

41 entrants and 6 notifications that entrants have their bowls ready :mrgreen: 

so if my arrrifmatik is correct that leaves 35 yet to notify :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jan 2011)

Allen.
Re the critiques-Wil the judges be giving a critique/suggestions of each piece,or just the first three,so we might be able to improve on the next challenge :?:


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2011)

Paul.J":3r60yvw8 said:


> Allen.
> Re the critiques-Wil the judges be giving a critique/suggestions of each piece,or just the first three,so we might be able to improve on the next challenge :?:



Yes Paul , 

but only for the top 5 as it would be very time consuming for the volunteer Judges to have to comment on 41 entry's every month 


( Unless I hear different from the Judges ) :mrgreen:


----------



## SVB (16 Jan 2011)

Hi Blister,

Make that 7 ready and 34 still to come out of the grass.

(V. Smug now !!!!!!)

Simon


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Jan 2011)

Message for blister

My bowl will be turned next weekend due to broken lathe, flu and sadly a bereavement :0( haven't had much turning time of late. I went and got my blank for it yesterday, so will be a last minute thing. But will be done ..... I hope!!!

best wishes to all, and to all good luck xxx


----------



## Blister (16 Jan 2011)

SVB":bbdywex3 said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> Make that 7 ready and 34 still to come out of the grass.
> 
> ...



OK S S ( Smug Simon ) :wink: 

List updated thanks


----------



## loz (17 Jan 2011)

finshed


----------



## Blister (17 Jan 2011)

loz":3i9p394s said:


> finshed



OK Loz 

Noted and list updated :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (17 Jan 2011)

15 Ready :mrgreen: 


26 still to notify 


8)


7 Days to entry date


----------



## RATWOOD (17 Jan 2011)

finshed


----------



## Blister (17 Jan 2011)

RATWOOD":1pabzugy said:


> finshed



OK 

Will update the list 

Thanks

:mrgreen:


----------



## miles_hot (17 Jan 2011)

Blister

Is the entry date the actual day of listing our entries or do we have till the end of the month or is it some other date?

many thanks

Miles


----------



## Blister (17 Jan 2011)

miles_hot":rv15u3pu said:


> Blister
> 
> Is the entry date the actual day of listing our entries or do we have till the end of the month or is it some other date?
> 
> ...



Miles , It would be appreciated if you can have your entry ( and everyone else ) ready to post on the forum by 25th Jan 

This way we wont have anyone waiting to see what the competition is like and then deciding what type of bowl to produce after the 24th ,

That's why I am asking to be notified that your entry is ready to be posted after 24th , 

This also gives the Judges time to have a look at all the entry's and if needed consult with Richard Findley to decide 1st 2nd 3rd places 

Allen


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jan 2011)

So the closing date for entrants submisions is the 24th,giving the judges a week to decide :?:


----------



## Blister (17 Jan 2011)

Paul.J":70tdo7gv said:


> So the closing date for entrants submissions is the 24th,giving the judges a week to decide :?:



It would like notification that your entry's are ready , this gives everyone 3 weeks to turn 1 entry item , then post the entry on or after 25th for Judging 

Should be enough time to turn, judge and post results by 31st ready for the February Challenge


----------



## miles_hot (18 Jan 2011)

Ah, the joy of assumption :doh:  ok, I'll just have to pull something out of the bag, thanks for the clarification.
Miles


----------



## whacky (18 Jan 2011)

OK so I have a completed bowl for entry but I have picture issues. Is this the right place to let you know I have my entry ready?


----------



## clk230 (18 Jan 2011)

best pull my finger out and get turning not sure how it will turnout never done one before will hope to get in the shed on friday


----------



## Elaine (18 Jan 2011)

Bowl done


----------



## Blister (18 Jan 2011)

whacky":3s4cri08 said:


> OK so I have a completed bowl for entry but I have picture issues. Is this the right place to let you know I have my entry ready?




OK Noted and list updated 

Thanks


----------



## Blister (18 Jan 2011)

Elaine":1wtoajij said:


> Bowl done



Noted 

Thanks


----------



## Blister (18 Jan 2011)

22 Ready :mrgreen:


18 still to notify

1 Withdrawn 


8)


2 Days to entry date


----------



## chill (18 Jan 2011)

dun eet  , just need to sort piccies :|


----------



## Blister (18 Jan 2011)

chill":brnc9p66 said:


> dun eet  , just need to sort piccies :|



Ok Rhanks 

Will update the list :mrgreen:


----------



## Daven (19 Jan 2011)

Finished mine - Green wood down to 12%, be interesting to see if it warps ;-)

Dave


----------



## Blister (19 Jan 2011)

Daven":496x6r90 said:


> Finished mine - Green wood down to 12%, be interesting to see if it warps ;-)
> 
> Dave



OK Dave 

Looks like one of the awards may be going to Kent :mrgreen: 

noted and updated


----------



## Daven (19 Jan 2011)

Blister":28vh4hrp said:


> OK Dave
> 
> Looks like one of the awards may be going to Kent :mrgreen:
> 
> noted and updated



You ain't seen it yet :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jan 2011)

Allen.
Are natural inclusions acceptable,such as bark,holes etc :?:


----------



## Blister (19 Jan 2011)

Paul.J":2lwoo8wy said:


> Allen.
> Are natural inclusions acceptable,such as bark,holes etc :?:



Paul , sorry No , we need a standard bowl 
.
.
.


later in the year we have a anything goes bowl challenge ,

and a anything goes platter challenge 

Holes ,bark ,burning ,carving, texturing, colouring ,piercing .all allowed 

This month standard bowls only 


:mrgreen:


----------



## loz (19 Jan 2011)

God he's very strict isn't he !


----------



## myturn (19 Jan 2011)

Mine's done.

Is there a specific thread where pictures should be posted??


----------



## Blister (19 Jan 2011)

loz":5999561o said:


> God he's very strict isn't he !



rules is rules :mrgreen: 

same for everyone , even me , 
.


I have my standard bow all ready for the 25th :lol:


----------



## Blister (19 Jan 2011)

myturn":7unxb847 said:


> Mine's done.
> 
> Is there a specific thread where pictures should be posted?



OK thanks

Your entrys are to be posted here 

2011-competition-january-project-now-open-t47246.html

, after 24th up until 31st 

Thanks


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jan 2011)

loz":jig6pjg7 said:


> God he's very strict isn't he !


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Aint he just. :lol: 
That's most my blanks gone back on the rack :lol:


----------



## miles_hot (19 Jan 2011)

Blister":27dnuuxk said:


> Paul.J":27dnuuxk said:
> 
> 
> > Allen.
> ...


So natural edges are out? That'll be a shame. Does it also mean that if someone have a bark inclusion in their blank they have to turn it out as we're not allowed inclusions, holes etc? I know that earlier you said not to fill inclusions with epoxy and metal etc (quite reasonable given the no decoration bit) but not to allow natural features / edges??? 

Rules are rules I guess (assuming that the above it right) I just hope that no one else has included any bark, natural edges etc.

Regards

Miles


----------



## SVB (19 Jan 2011)

I have a natural edge to my bowl. No burning ,carving, texturing, colouring ,piercing etc as per rules. Timber just as nature made it.

I really hope at this late stage more constraints are not added that disqualify a piece made to the original rules. This is supposed to be fun and getting people into their workshops after-all!

Simon


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jan 2011)

That's my bowl finished now  
Just hope i've made it right :? :lol:


----------



## chill (19 Jan 2011)

Hmmm, have a slight inclusion,  hasn`t been enhanced in any way just as nature intended, it is a standard bowl, is a nice grain pattern allowed? :?


----------



## Wood spoiler (19 Jan 2011)

thats where you guys have all gone wrong ...

to be on the safe side i have used a perfectly natural, elf & safety approved , totally lacking natural edges, inclusions, grain and features tupperware blank!

has to be a winner :wink: 

What me? employing diversionary tactics .... never


----------



## whacky (19 Jan 2011)

Let’s no forget this is being organised out of good will and participation is not compulsory!


----------



## OldWood (19 Jan 2011)

Odd - I'm sure I posted that mine was done but I'm not seeing the post. Tick me off the list please Mr Blister ! Just been reading up how to take photos so that's the next game to play.

Rob


----------



## Blister (19 Jan 2011)

OldWood":2x00ky85 said:


> Odd - I'm sure I posted that mine was done but I'm not seeing the post. Tick me off the list please Mr Blister ! Just been reading up how to take photos so that's the next game to play.
> 
> Rob



OK Rob

I have added you to the list of ready entrants :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (20 Jan 2011)

CLARIFICATION RE JANUARY ENTRY'S 

I had stated at the beginning of January that this months entry's were to be standard bowls , Listing as many exclusions as I could think of at the time to encourage entrants to produce a standard bow 

It has now come to light that some entrants want to include ( Natural edge / Bark inclusion ) as part of a standard bowl , 
I understand that bark is part of a log but cant see how it is standard ? 
does this mean all bowls will have to have it to be standard ? 
If so then my what I thought was a standard bowl is now not a standard bowl as it has no bark / natural edge 

All I can ask is for the entrants to either 

1 Enter the bowl with a natural edge / bark included and let the Judge decide if it is a standard bowl or 

2 Turn a replacement bowl ( Standard ) 

3 Not enter this month if you have no time to do a replacement

I had hoped my description was sufficient and the term " Standard bowl " would have been taken as such , But It looks like I have failed , so I apologise for being misleading 


I will endeavor to be more specific for the February Challenge 

Allen


----------



## Blister (20 Jan 2011)

Paul.J":1fx9x9kw said:


> That's my bowl finished now
> Just hope i've made it right :? :lol:



Thanks Paul 

Noted and updated


----------



## Oakbear (20 Jan 2011)

Bit of a shame about the no holes natural features bit as it means my initial entry is out, but i've got another i can post, so all good.

Please do relevant list ticking!


----------



## Blister (20 Jan 2011)

Oakbear":uc8btjkb said:


> Bit of a shame about the no holes natural features bit as it means my initial entry is out, but i've got another i can post, so all good.
> 
> Please do relevant list ticking!



Thanks for the update , list done


----------



## Silverbirch (20 Jan 2011)

My bowl`s ready.

Ian


----------



## Blister (20 Jan 2011)

Silverbirch":1h58un39 said:


> My bowl`s ready.
> 
> Ian




Ok thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## SVB (20 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks,

Following the explaination of what is required recently, please cross me off.

I would not wish to enter a piece that is not in the spirt of the rules (natural edge) and at this late stage will not have time to repeat the exercise.

Best of luck to all,

Simon


----------



## Blister (21 Jan 2011)

SVB":24cu3o43 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Following the explanation of what is required recently, please cross me off.
> 
> ...



OK Simon 

Your comments are noted , Look forward to you Feb entry


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jan 2011)

OK I have a more or less ordinary bowl completed :lol: As long as I am not banned for a couple of worm holes  

Pete


----------



## Blister (21 Jan 2011)

Bodrighy":1o0qs8ks said:


> OK I have a more or less ordinary bowl completed :lol: As long as I am not banned for a couple of worm holes
> 
> Pete



OK Pete

Will let the judge decide on the worm holes :lol:


----------



## DougieH (21 Jan 2011)

Hi Blister, surely the judges decision is final. If the entry is non standard, the judge just disqualifies it. Dont let this raise your blood pressure. 

Doug


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

DougieH":246l4j5j said:


> Hi Blister, surely the judges decision is final. If the entry is non standard, the judge just disqualifies it. Dont let this raise your blood pressure.
> 
> Doug



Hi Doug

You are correct , if you see the rules page it does say 

" The Judges decision is final "

All just a bit of fun for us. with a competitive edge , quite light hearted :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

Tick Tock Tick Tock 

Time is running out 


25 Ready :mrgreen:


15 still to notify

1 Withdrawn


8)


2 Days to entry date

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## The Shark (22 Jan 2011)

Hi Blister,

Job done!  

Now to try and sort out the photos. :roll: 

Malc


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

The Shark":kpret92u said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> Job done!
> 
> ...



OK Thanks

:mrgreen:


----------



## OldWood (22 Jan 2011)

Blister said:


> Tick Tock Tick Tock
> 
> Time is running out
> 
> ...



Ahh, but - there is also the drop dead date which is 9 days away isn't it? :twisted: 

Rob


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

OldWood":2k3c6a78 said:


> Blister":2k3c6a78 said:
> 
> 
> > Tick Tock Tick Tock
> ...



Rob

You are already on the ready list ?

So whats the 9 days bit about :? 

Allen


----------



## Melinda_dd (22 Jan 2011)

He's giving all us yet to turn one and notify a really good idea!!!


----------



## clk230 (22 Jan 2011)

i'm finished just need to do the pictures 

bit confused as to the above to posts , am i right in thinking that once the 24th passes thats it for entries ?


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

clk230":2haiypqy said:


> i'm finished just need to do the pictures
> 
> bit confused as to the above to posts , am i right in thinking that once the 24th passes thats it for entries ?




Correct

Post you photos on this link 

2011-competition-january-project-now-open-t47246.html

after the 24th please


----------



## duncanh (22 Jan 2011)

I'm ready, or, at least, I have an entry that'll do if I can't come up with anything better.

Duncan


----------



## clk230 (22 Jan 2011)

mmmmmmmm u say after the 24th upto what date have we got to post pics ,i think i know what the other posts are getting at now !


----------



## clk230 (22 Jan 2011)

just re-read the rules so the 24th isn't really the deadline , all u've got todo is say that your finished by the 24th then look at the other entries and go and turn ur entry as long as the pics are on by the 31st


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

clk230":3h9deca0 said:


> mmmmmmmm u say after the 24th upto what date have we got to post pics ,i think i know what the other posts are getting at now !



Hi , This is the January challenge 

So far We have had 22 days to turn one standard bowl 

2 more days to go making 24 days  

Then after 24th , its time to post your 3 photos , so the judges have time to look , consult each other , and come to a decision by 1st Feb for 1st 2nd and 3rd place 

Then it all starts again on 1st Feb :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jan 2011)

Deadline =midnight 24th January....Correct :lol: 

Pete


----------



## clk230 (22 Jan 2011)

yeap i get all that and thats what i've done BUT whats stopping me or any one else turning another one or their 1st after the 24th ,if we've got a week to upload the pics then the deadline isn't the 24th or am i missing something


----------



## Wood spoiler (22 Jan 2011)

I think the bit you are missing that in effect there is a single posting day being the 24th giving the judges a week to consider them.


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

clk230":32rp6bth said:


> yeap i get all that and thats what i've done BUT whats stopping me or any one else turning another one or their 1st after the 24th ,if we've got a week to upload the pics then the deadline isn't the 24th or am i missing something




I was hoping for peoples honesty , and not do what you have just suggested  

But yes you can bend the rules if your feel comfortable with your decision to say you have produced a bowl and know you haven't :?


----------



## clk230 (22 Jan 2011)

Blister":236ve2u9 said:


> clk230":236ve2u9 said:
> 
> 
> > yeap i get all that and thats what i've done BUT whats stopping me or any one else turning another one or their 1st after the 24th ,if we've got a week to upload the pics then the deadline isn't the 24th or am i missing something
> ...




it was the two posts above mine that got me thinking (9 days)

i'd need alot more than a weeks practice to make my entry any different lol

up until today i thought we had 24hrs to post our pics , maybe an idea for the following months a 24hr time slot to post the pics


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

clk230":2zgw8q2c said:


> Blister":2zgw8q2c said:
> 
> 
> > clk230":2zgw8q2c said:
> ...



Good idea in principal , but I can foresee some photo uploading problems as some newer member may not have posted images before 

We will see :mrgreen:


----------



## OldWood (22 Jan 2011)

Blister said:


> OldWood said:
> 
> 
> > Blister said:
> ...



Am I misunderstanding how this is organised. I took it that the 24th was the drop dead date for indicating that we wished to take part, report that we had completed an entry and there was then a week in which to post one's pictures.

There does seem to be some confusion on this point and a bit - no, not a bit - a total clarification needs to be made. 

I've done my turning but I've have never photoed any of my work so that's a learning curve, and I've never posted anything to UKWS, so that's a second learning session. I was reckoning on having a week to get to grips with all this.

My mistake if I've got it wrong, and as a late entrant who hadn't read all the earlier posts, I'm quite prepared to accept that the misunderstanding is mine, but I do feel that some others are in the same boat.

Rob


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2011)

Rob

Chill out :? 

TOTAL clarification !!

I took it that the 24th was the drop dead date ( Deadline ) for indicating that we wished to take part CORRECT and report that we had completed an entry CORRECT and there was then a week in which to post one's pictures. CORRECT ( as soon as possible after 24th ) for judging 

There does seem to be some confusion on this point and a bit - no, not a bit - a total clarification needs to be made. :? Does it ?

Please be aware this is a forum challenge to encourage people to take part I wanted to have as few rules as possible but as the 3 weeks have passed more rules have been added to clarify questions asked 

You have said what needs to be done above 

Please be aware this is the first challenge I have offered to run , I have also financed the awards , and will pay 13 lots of postage sending out the awards 

I will attempt to do better in February


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jan 2011)

Rob.
You can now load your piccys straight from your PC onto here,no need to host them elsewhere such as Photobucket.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jan 2011)

Paul.J":1i390ckv said:


> Rob.
> You can now load your piccys straight from your PC onto here,no need to host them elsewhere such as Photobucket.



How do you do that Paul?

pete


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2011)

You use the browse function to upload the file. Just make sure it's smaller than 256 k.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jan 2011)

Thanks Chas, I'll have a go.

Pete


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

Update re 2011 Challenge 

After some questions regarding 24th end date and uploading photos 



Entry date closure to remain at midnight 24th Jan 2011 

3 Photos to be uploaded by 10 pm on 26th Jan 2011 , then the photo posting thread will be locked , allowing you 46 hours to upload your images 

This will leave the remaining time for the judging and results ( Hopefully by 31st ) 

Please upload images to this link after 24th Jan 2011 , 2011-competition-january-project-now-open-t47246.html

Thanks


Allen


----------



## OldWood (23 Jan 2011)

Many thanks Allen

With 50 people taking part there is always going to be those that interpret things in the way they want, and I suspect that I've fallen into that category !! Many apologies if I seemed to be rattling the cage a bit, but then like Dibs with his router plates. taking on something like this which at first glance seems very straightforward, you suddenly find it has developed horns.

Everything will I'm sure work fine from now onwards - I'm sure that this is just the typical teething troubles with something new.

At least I, and I suspect several others, have now found that posting pictures is going to be a straight forward task. Now to see if I can get a couple of photos to show off my masterpiece   

Again with apologies

Rob


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Jan 2011)

Ditto on Rob's last post   

I think the challenge is a fantastic idea, and has really motivated a lot of people. 
Hats off to blister, the judges and all the people who are making this happen. Please please don't let the teething problems and people's minds working overtime  effect future challenges, and your opinion of running them.

Now to stop crawling!!

Woop woop I've done it... I have a bowl!!
Please do the ticking required!


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

OK noted 

Thanks

Allen


----------



## Wood spoiler (23 Jan 2011)

Hi all 

We are at the point that all the minor "niggles" can be forgotten and we can enjoy the brilliant challenge for what it is - a motivation for expanding our knowledge and our abilities of our chosen hobby. 

Really looking forward to seeing everyone's efforts and hoping to gets bags of inspiration and idea's. . Especially having loads of piccies to look through! 8) 

Also looking forward to trying different things. I even had a go at a spindle today in preparation for doing a candlestick next month. I knew I had those "other" gouges for a reason.

Good luck everyone and thanks to Blister =D> =D> =D>

Colin


----------



## como (23 Jan 2011)

Hi Blister,

My bowl is complete 


Cheers
Mark


----------



## myturn (23 Jan 2011)

Well done Allen for organising this and why does everyone have to make it so complicated?

It's just a bit of fun to encourage everyone to make something and show it to the others but some people take things so seriously :roll:


----------



## liamscanlan (23 Jan 2011)

I've made mine....


:shock: 
Liam


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

como":1vgwt3a7 said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> My bowl is complete
> 
> ...



OK Thanks


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

liamscanlan":ikxn04bd said:


> I've made mine....
> 
> 
> :shock:
> Liam




Noted Liam :mrgreen:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (23 Jan 2011)

I Pm'ed you ages ago that mine has been done, but i never got a reply. So thought i would make sure by posting here thats its done!


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":oj2yl5hy said:


> I Pm'ed you ages ago that mine has been done, but i never got a reply. So thought i would make sure by posting here thats its done!




OK HC

You are on the ready list :mrgreen:


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Jan 2011)

Certainly been a busy day today in peoples workshops!!


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

Melinda_dd":1539ag3g said:


> Certainly been a busy day today in peoples workshops!!



Only 8 left to say they have a entry ready :mrgreen:


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Jan 2011)

Blister":1z27a40y said:


> Melinda_dd":1z27a40y said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly been a busy day today in peoples workshops!!
> ...



I think that's quite a good participation rate hey =D>


----------



## Blister (23 Jan 2011)

Melinda_dd":1svk695x said:


> Blister":1svk695x said:
> 
> 
> > Melinda_dd":1svk695x said:
> ...



I think it really good and we still have 1 day to go :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Jan 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Blister (24 Jan 2011)

monkeybiter":16137ctl said:


> PM sent



OK Mike you are in JUST :mrgreen:


----------



## SVB (24 Jan 2011)

Hi there - can I un-withdraw at this late stage? Got an unexpected quiet evening so have an entry ready to upload! 8)


----------



## steve66 (24 Jan 2011)

Hi i am new to this site and was looking through this site was wondering if I can enter a bowl?


----------



## Blister (25 Jan 2011)

SVB":16g87avh said:


> Hi there - can I un-withdraw at this late stage? Got an unexpected quiet evening so have an entry ready to upload! 8)



OK Simon , you are now un-withdraw :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (25 Jan 2011)

steve66":189log9n said:


> Hi i am new to this site and was looking through this site was wondering if I can enter a bowl?



Steve , I have entered you so you can upload your photos ( 3 ) by 10pm on the 26th Jan :mrgreen: 

on this thread post550759.html#p550759

Allen


----------



## skeetoids (25 Jan 2011)

Hi Blister,

Why are you called Blister BTW?

Anyway, I've been following all your threads regarding the competition and just wanted to say how proud I am of your efforts for all those in the forum. Not only have you taken it upon yourself to start a friendly, well getsured compy, but you're also taking the time to support it in a big way.

I think Chaz's (why are you not in the comp btw?) efforts as a moderator has been exceptional in supporting the thread management. It's been great to follow a thread which had formed a conversation, something with substance, and for a whole year!!! 

COMP! COMP! COMP! LOL, I'm excited about the COMP!

On a more serious note, as you may recall my Dad died in November 2009. I found this forum around FEB 2010, and it has been a great place for me to seek much genuine therapy and guidance from an older, wiser and more knowledgeable group. 

Hope this isn't too off topic and that none of my comments cause offence, I am just trying to show my gratitude for being a member of this forum and being too wise. You see wisdom is a very complex subject, and it is one that is employed in this forum on a regular basis, there are lots of questions we ask of each other and we genuinely do help and assist where possible. This is a great wisdom that the forum has and an excellent founding.

Thanks for reading my babble, :lol: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Wood spoiler (25 Jan 2011)

Like Lee I am very excited about the whole comp/challenge. It has been great seeing all the different bowls as they appear - with more to come  . 

Amazing how such a simple brief can generate such a fantastic array of interpretations. Lot's of ideas already gleaned for future efforts!

I also have great anticipation for the monthly unveiling of projects new. 

There are some scary things on the list which will take me well away from my comfort zone - and I couldn't be happier (well I could if my new lathe had arrived ......)

Colin


----------



## monkeybiter (25 Jan 2011)

> There are some scary things on the list which will take me well away from my comfort zone - and I couldn't be happier



My sentiments exactly, great fun and a great learning experience.


----------



## Blister (25 Jan 2011)

Good init :mrgreen: 

Bowls bowls and more bowls :mrgreen: :mrgreen: =D> =D>


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Jan 2011)

And what awesome bowls they are! (although I am developing my favorites and I'm not telling which, can't make me!!!)
It's great to see all the different styles, take ideas for the future, and the pure... how did they do that's! love it


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (25 Jan 2011)

I've seen some stunning bowls that even the missus was drooling over.


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Jan 2011)

I'm thankful to Blister and the judges for making this happen, I'ts a great way to make you learn new techniques - by making you want to. Although I must admit if I'd seen the standard of work prior to entering I probably would have been frightened off. I'm still looking foreward to the next challenge though.


----------



## Blister (26 Jan 2011)

10 PM TONIGHT 

Is cut off time to upload your entry's

Please make sure you have done it 

9 OUTSTANDING  


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## skeetoids (26 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks,

I'll bet you that whoever wins each month will be very surprised.

It doesn't matter how long you've been turning, I've seen the thread so far and there are some cracking bowls, from newbies and masters alike.

That's what makes a simple compy interesting, it's not the fact that we stand a chance of winning something that really counts, it's the fact that once a month we all get to post work en mass, it's brilliant to see so much work, effort, determination, skill, design etc.

Brilliant.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## loz (26 Jan 2011)

God there are some great bowls on that thread, and some from very rare attendees of the forum.

Its gonna make a great inspiration poster when i get them all printed off !

Well done everyone.


----------



## Silverbirch (26 Jan 2011)

What the competition has done for me is to prod me into figuring out how to post pics on the forum. 
I didn`t find it as easy as some have suggested it is, but I`m dead chuffed that I`ve finally cracked it! :-D 

Ian


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Jan 2011)

I don't know about anyone else, but the suspense is killing me! I'm checking the site so many times a day... just incase THE decision has been made!!

Please please mr judge, if on the off chance, please, you make any decisions, please, before the 31st, please put us out of our misery!!! .... please :lol:


----------



## myturn (27 Jan 2011)

Melinda_dd":1sq4wqxy said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but the suspense is killing me! I'm checking the site so many times a day... just incase THE decision has been made!!
> 
> Please please mr judge, if on the off chance, please, you make any decisions, please, before the 31st, please put us out of our misery!!! .... please :lol:


Stop trying to influence the judges, you could at least offer them something nice :mrgreen: so that they will look kindly on you, I'm sure they are open to bribes of some sort 8)


----------



## OldWood (27 Jan 2011)

B*****r , I missed the fact that the limit was 10pm on the 26th. Photos all prepared and I couldn't really get on till after 10 that evening. "Thread Locked" - lots of sweery words.

Rob


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Jan 2011)

myturn":282cpguu said:


> Melinda_dd":282cpguu said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else, but the suspense is killing me! I'm checking the site so many times a day... just incase THE decision has been made!!
> ...



Bribe dear, me dear, no dear!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## gus3049 (28 Jan 2011)

I reckon he's going to need more time than he's been given.

I'm glad I don't have to choose, I wonder if he's regretting the offer? The bowls offer such a cross-section of styles for start. The finish on most looked pretty good to me. I think I would probably be staring at ten or so and wondering how the hell to put them in any sensible rank order.

However, that said, I have had the odd hurry up moment myself!! Its going to fascinating reading the critiques on the first five. After that of course, its open house. I hope we all like what we hear!


----------



## Wood spoiler (28 Jan 2011)

I completely agree with what has been said about the range of bowls.

As an entirely useless execise I rated my 1-5 and my Office Manager who is fascinated with my Turning output, and incidently she is also fascinated by our competition, rated them. My top 5 was my own critical assessment from a "turners" point of view. However, her top 5 were rated in order of what she would spend her money on to buy to take home. Our lists were substantially different. 

Therefore this serves to confirm the sentiment repeatedly expressed that the winners are .... everyone that has entered and everyone that has enjoyed looking at the submissions and everyone that has derived an idea for a future project and everyone that will join in a future challenge because of this one.

:lol: =D> =D> =D> =D> :lol: 

Roll on February!


----------



## gus3049 (28 Jan 2011)

A very good point. I think we all get bogged down in the technicalities of what we do sometimes. That's fine for the hobby turner but if its the intention to make some money at it, the ONLY thing that matters is what the 'office manager' thinks.

They who pay the piper etc......

Naturally, I think that if they don't agree with my viewpoint they lack any taste and discrimination. Sadly, in one of my previous incarnations it seemed that those with the most spare cash also had the most spare tastelessness. But then design is a matter of taste, although the gurus would tell you that there is definitely 'good' and 'bad'. Not sure myself. I just know what I like and hope others will agree enough to pay lots of money.

Technically 100% is what interests me at the moment. Once I crack that (ho ho) I can think more about form.

Done your candlestick yet?


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Jan 2011)

Is it the 31st yet


----------

